# Features you wish you had built into your house...



## Rockportraider (Jan 31, 2008)

List any items you wish you had built in or will build in to your current or next house.


----------



## Rockportraider (Jan 31, 2008)

For me it is: more outlets in garage, hidden closet within closet(guns, etc..), wine closet, and outdoor kitchen.


----------



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

That's easy...

double deep detached garage with the driveway wide enough to park two cars side-by-side.

And a bigger kitchen.

And his and her closets in the master bedroom.

That's all!


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

I want a crapper right in the middle of the shower. Like in a RV but way bigger.

And a fog free mirror in there too. That way I could Sh~!T shower and shave all at the same time. Stand up and wash my rump and be done with it all.


I want garage doors on the front and back of the garage that way you can access stuff in the garage from the back yard.


----------



## MR. L. (Jun 19, 2007)

insulate interior as well as exterior walls bigger return air more closets bigger kitchen bigger water lines coming to house more faucets (outside)


----------



## mike1970lee (Jan 19, 2009)

I wish I would have had the pitch on my garage roof changed where I could finish out a man cave. (When time and money
permited)


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

STRIPPER POLE in my mancave,yea boi


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

If you're planning a new home..I would sure look into solar panels on the roof when new. Sure would help with bills...and would pay themselves out in about 2-3 years from what I have read...

Little late for me now...LOL


----------



## Livininlogs (Oct 12, 2005)

One thing I would have done after the fact. On my septic had the toilet piped to the aerobic system and the gray water to a separate tank set with a pump and float to water around the house. the chlorinated water from the Aerobic is ok but not real good for the grass


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

A patio with hot tub off the master. We've had to build the patio and the next step is ripping out the wall for french doors.

An outdoor shower - on down the list

A HUGE walk in shower with benches and umpteen jillion showerheads - probably our next project after the deck, fence and hot tub entry

An outdoor kitchen - someday

A wood burning stove or fireplace - someday

10' ceilings - something I can't add. lol


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Bozo said:


> I want a crapper right in the middle of the shower. Like in a RV but way bigger.
> 
> And a fog free mirror in there too. That way I could Sh~!T shower and shave all at the same time. Stand up and wash my rump and be done with it all.
> 
> I want garage doors on the front and back of the garage that way you can access stuff in the garage from the back yard.


think of the money you'd save on toilet paper.

but then you'd have a washcloth issue to deal with.


----------



## centex99 (Sep 11, 2010)

Teleporter to the coast...


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Depending on if there is a height difference between U and your spouse, little footrests or inlaid steps in the tile in the shower of the master bath. Use your imagination, It does wonders for spending time together. We did and it's A LOT FUN!


----------



## alant (Dec 7, 2006)

Additional electrical circuits in the garage.
A whirlybird vent on the roof of the garage.
Electrical outlets on the on the eve of the house for Christmas lights.
More faucets outside. 
Foil lined roof deck for energy efficiency (not sure if this is code now....should be)
Electric outlets in the large (master closets) to charge cell phones, cameras, and other uses.

We installed a corner seat in the shower. I never sat on it, but used it to wash my feet (guess you can tell I have a bad back and poor flexibility).


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

Either a floor safe or large, hidden wall safe

A sprinkler system

You can never have too much garage or kitchen


Floor plugs for lamps, computers, etc


Proper wiring for flatscreen tvs


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

I would like an air conditioned outside patio room for the dogs, have a drain in the floor and an elevated wash station, this will probably become a reality this summer. rs


----------



## bayrunner (Sep 26, 2004)

Insulate the hot water pipes to the bathroom so that we can turn off the hot water for a while and then have hot water right away when it is turned back on. Natural gas outlet on the patio so that I don't have to refill propanem tanks for BBQ (yes I know I need different venturais). Bigger tub that I can stretch out in. On my current house I added a light switch outside the front door to help find my keys and added safety. Easy to do since it is almost right behind the switch inside the house.


----------



## thabeezer (Aug 13, 2007)

A urinal, Pre wired for all electronics inside and out, bigger garage, wine room, secret room for guns and valuables and his and her closets


----------



## TILT (Feb 13, 2007)

A bigger back porch.

Have a set of switches in the Master bed room that controls most all lights inside and outside the house.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Have your patio facing the East shady and cooler for the evening bbq.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

220 V outlet near the garage door for a compressor or welder

Exhaust fans in ALL the bathroom/Showers

Low E glass in all windows.

Drain in the garage floor

Pre-wire for security cams with a hidden wiring hub closet for the recorder and networking gear.

Home Theater specific room

Motion Sensing bathroom and hall light switches.

UV sterilizing lights in the air plenum to keep mold off the AC evaporator coils.


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

Hot water outside.

Safe in wall ( like a picture that opens up) or safe in closet floor.

Outlets in soffet for Christmas lights.

Gas connection for outdoor grill.

Outlets in flowerbeds.

Car Lift ( probably a waste of money but would like it anyway)


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Integrated vacuum system in the baseboards of the kitchen and bathrooms. 

Shower in the garage.

Hot water outside and in the garage.

Pre- wired for WAY more than I needed.


----------



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)

110/220 outlets everywhere

a real garage, not this 2 car ****

gas connection on patio for bbq and outback for generator

a moat w/ drawbridge and gators for neighbors

i could go on.


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

Outlets in floor in living room


-Nick via Tapatalk


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

In the kitchen, lower cabinets with slide out drawers to hold pots and pans and larger electrical appliances. Also, big drawers on the bottoms of cabinets that can actually hold things.

Elevate the dishwasher! We did this at the last house we built and loved it. Next to the sink (or close) raise the dishwasher so the door drops down and the bottom drawer rolls out at about counter top level. Who says ya need to 'stoop down' to load the durn thing?!

A coffee bar in the master bedroom...small sink with counter and room for a coffee pot. So cool to be able to have your coffee, get showered and dressed 'before' having to go face the rest of the household.


----------



## T_Sebastian (May 12, 2010)

Better stereo, revolving heart shaped bed, and a clapper. 



Seriously though, it would be cool to have a panic room, with all the cams vault door..the whole 9 yards. Then again maybe im a little paranoid...


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

Indoor plumbing


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

spirit said:


> A patio with hot tub off the master. We've had to build the patio and the next step is ripping out the wall for french doors.
> 
> *An outdoor shower *- on down the list
> 
> ...


Forget this one. I had one and the only person that used it was me. The neighbors complained so much about it I took it out.:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Buckshot Magee (Dec 13, 2009)

thabeezer said:


> A urinal, Pre wired for all electronics inside and out, bigger garage, wine room, secret room for guns and valuables and his and her closets


Got the urinal - It's right off the back deck....


----------



## bwebster (Dec 7, 2006)

Mudroom with drain in floor and commercial type sprayer and metal sink. We had built in dog crates at last house, miss those.


----------



## dukhunter3691 (Dec 22, 2007)

I purchased a 10 year old house 1 year ago. Things I like right off the bat...

1) 4 car garage
2) mini man-cave in the garage

Things I like about it that were added by the previous owner...

1) Plugs all throughout the garage
2) 1000 lb. winch installed in the garage attic to lift items into the attic. This is awesome!
3) Lean to roof that goes along the side of the garage and the fence. Allows for storage of such items; lawnmower, edger, bbq pit, ladders, bikes, etc. 

What I would like to add

1) Deck
2) 110 outlet in den floor to allow for additional lighting, etc.
3) zoned air conditioning...


----------



## texxmark (Sep 8, 2004)

A sink in the Laundry room is nice.


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

I will never buy another house with the washer and dryer out in that hot *** garage.


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

Just saw this yesterday - a 1/2 bath accessible by an exterior door from the back yard. 

Also more outlets in the garage. Gas, water, and sewer piped to back porch.


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

COVERED PATIO , a larger closet in the master bedroom , and a larger back yd ...


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

A bow shooting range. Elevator up to my gun/trophy room. Bigger garage. Mini music studio. Walk in humidifier. Walk in wine closet.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Solar*



Tortuga said:


> If you're planning a new home..I would sure look into solar panels on the roof when new. Sure would help with bills...and would pay themselves out in about 2-3 years from what I have read...
> 
> Little late for me now...LOL


 X-3 on the solar panels....CVA34


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

In the design for the next house.

- 1.5 Story home with large office/game room up top
- Larger rooms
- 10' ceilings
- 2x6 Exterior walls
- 6 car detached garage with workshop
- Chef designed kitchen with island and all the goodies
- Vault/Panic Room
- Huge Master bath with over sized shower
- HUGE walk in closets (common, his, hers)
- Combo gas/wood burning fireplace
- TONS of insulation
- Sprinkler system
- Complete home automation
- Wine room
- Butlers Pantry
- PEX waterlines/manifold
- Tankless water heaters
- Miami Vice door bell..

There are a few others but that is a good start. I have taken about 35 different plans from Elara, Kickerillo, Newmark, Trendmaker, and a few others and chopped them all up.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

Pocketfisherman said:


> 220 V outlet near the garage door for a compressor or welder
> 
> Exhaust fans in ALL the bathroom/Showers
> 
> ...


never would have thought about the UV lights, that's an AWESOME idea actually. also like the central integrated vacuum idea. I'm in the market for my first house, been looking at a lot lately, i would say some of the major things i'm looking for are:

big garage, couple acres with a horse barn, media room, big kitchen, big master closet, less carpet/more tile/wood.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

Pistol58 said:


> A bow shooting range. Elevator up to my gun/trophy room. Bigger garage. Mini music studio. Walk in humidifier. Walk in wine closet.


Pistol, your back yard is pretty long, you could set up a target all the way to the left out the back door and set you up a tree stand in one of those pines, get you some practice from that side. matter of fact, next time your ol' lady is out of town...let's make that happen!


----------



## bowed up (Apr 1, 2007)

I think I would do away with all carpet except maybe in the master suite and do stained concrete. Under cabinet lighting in the kitchen. Instant hot water system and propane plumbed to outside on front porch, back porch. garage and to outside cooking area. You can never have enough closets. A hidden safe in the master walk-in closet. Maybe a storage room in a corner of the house with a roll up door to the outside (beats having to go in the attic every year to get decorations for the wife, no she can do it!) I would get with an entertainment person and see what you should prewire and where for the future. Detached garage with a workshop/lawn mower room with a roll up door to the outside with maybe second floor storage over the room. Havent decided if I want to combine a game room for parties with a man cave/movie room or not. Mud room/laundry room with shower. Prewired night lights through out the house in the base boards. Cieling fans in every room and outside. Deep front and back porches. This is all I can think of at the moment.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

Separate storage building in back yard for lawn equipment etc.

Bigger garage more outlets in garage


----------



## GMTK (Sep 8, 2008)

Buddy of mine has a seperate small AC unit just for the master br; awesome idea. (but he doesn't have kids).

Spend the money for an extra 1/2 bath in your home, will significantly increase resell value.

I had the builder put outlets under the sinks in our bathroom, that way can plug in razor and toothbrush out of sight to charge.

In the master bath, prewire for a cieling fan.

Have water lines run in utility room and and garage for ice maker connection to spare fridge.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

a disco


----------



## G-O-T-B (Jan 15, 2010)

Things i put in my house that i could not live without if i moved are:

1. 1600 square foot garage with full bath and a full kitchen.
2. plugs in the eves of garage and house put on seperate switch for christmas lights.
3. 1901 double wood burning stove on back porch piped through the celing
4. gas jet on back porch to hook up gas grills and fryers.
5. all attics are decked for storage
6. speakers throughout the house and porch hooked up to stereo in house.
7. electrician brought me a box of receptical boxes when house was being built and said to add them any where i want them i have electricity everywhere i need it both in and out side the house


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

A cute maid that can make killer tamales!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

1) Mud room, with drain in floor. Washer and dryer here. If washer overflows and you are not home, no problem. Ask me why this is a good idea.

2) Large covered deck with outdoor kitchen and shower. I like to be outside neckid.

3) Wood burning stove, because I love to watch a fire. Don't have one now but had one before. Great in winter if electricity goes out. My wife had to use ours several years ago when I was at the deer lease. Got home, ask her if she checked the breakers, she said yes. Walked out to check them myself, click off, click on, heat comes on. Wife was not happy. I was, no repair bills.

4) Instant hot water throughout the house.


----------



## txgirl1722 (Oct 17, 2008)

bigger laundry room!!! Like 14x14 with a large folding table, tv, etc. maybe then I would enjoy laundry. nah.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

I just bought a new house and got most of what I wanted including a big garage with carport, big yard, big kitchen, big master bedroom and bathroom, high ceilings, low E windows, 15 SEER A/C, PEX water manifold, etc. 

Things I'm adding soon are: covered patio, more lighting and electrical outlets outdoors and in the garage and more built in shelving and storage. I like the ideas of decking the entire attic and running a gas line out to the patio. I may add those to my list as well. I also think the hidden closet is a nice addition.


----------



## sofa king (Aug 25, 2005)

one cut off valve for all outside hose bibbs, with boiler valve to drain hose bibbs, during freezes.


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Cedar line your closets to keep moths out. Also, make master closet(s) large enough to hold your stuff - all your stuff - so that it isn't all over the place in the bedroom and on top of dressers. I like built-in islands in closets with drawers and good storage for shoes, etc.

Also, consider either a steel inforced gun room (with island for cleaning guns on) or at a minimum, where are you going to put your safe? If you plan in advance you can cement a safe into the foundation and/or bolt into framing. Also, have the gun / safe room wired for an alarm.


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

POC Troutman said:


> Pistol, your back yard is pretty long, you could set up a target all the way to the left out the back door and set you up a tree stand in one of those pines, get you some practice from that side. matter of fact, next time your ol' lady is out of town...let's make that happen!


yeah but my house backs up to the main drag of the neighborhood....one errant arrow and someones got a carbon beaman arrow sticking out of their fender.


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

After I rebuilt my house after Ike, the best thing I EVER did was enclose a wash room inside the bathroom, and upstairs. . . course I don't know what I was thinking when I only put one outlet in . . . & absolutely no carpet & the kitchen has plenty of room to make my own tamales & ham sandwiches :tongue: . . . wg


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Lawdy, Flatscat !!!!... That looks like a well stocked 'Mens Store".....

Bet you 'dress well'....LOL

(envy...envy...envy...LOL)


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Tortuga said:


> Lawdy, Flatscat !!!!... That looks like a well stocked 'Mens Store".....
> 
> Bet you 'dress well'....LOL
> 
> (envy...envy...envy...LOL)


. . . he's gotta wadda clothes . . . & I bet he's gotta maid that makes tamales . . . wg


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

flatscat1 said:


> Cedar line your closets to keep moths out. Also, make master closet(s) large enough to hold your stuff - all your stuff - so that it isn't all over the place in the bedroom and on top of dressers. I like built-in islands in closets with drawers and good storage for shoes, etc.
> 
> Also, consider either a steel inforced gun room (with island for cleaning guns on) or at a minimum, where are you going to put your safe? If you plan in advance you can cement a safe into the foundation and/or bolt into framing. Also, have the gun / safe room wired for an alarm.


All them purdy shoes and not one pair of boots amongst them.....you aint from Texas are ya?:brew:


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Urinal in a garage.

Keg tap with 15 different taps for beer.

Ice machine

Smoker built into the back yard.

I would need a little bigger yard....


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Building a new house hopefully starting by end of this year. Putting in a huge walk through shower with no glass to clean. All Tile with a hugh bench to sit on and double shower heads His and Hers.

Safe behind Book Shelves.

Double See Through Fireplace/in Main Room and Master Bedroom

Hugh Wooden Beams in Greatroom/Kitchen

Trashcan hidden under counter.

Outdoor Kitchen 24' x 24' with ourdoor fireplace.


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Pistol58 said:


> All them purdy shoes and not one pair of boots amongst them.....you aint from Texas are ya?:brew:


Not my closet guys. I have a good friend who is a home builder and that is a closet he just put into one of his houses.....

I just thought it was well laid out and might give some ideas. I'll probably do something similar (but with adequate boot storage of course) when I build my next house.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Barbarian said:


> Just saw this yesterday - a 1/2 bath accessible by an exterior door from the back yard...


My (full) hall bathroom has an exterior door. Its awesome when you come in from swimming in the river....just go straight into the bath without tracking water all through the house!!


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

txgirl1722 said:


> bigger laundry room!!! Like 14x14 with a large folding table, tv, etc. maybe then I would enjoy laundry. nah.


I have an 11' x 11' master closet with the washer and dryer and ironing board in the closet for easiness sake. Is laundry any easier? Heck no!! Its still the most dreaded chore I face. lol


----------



## Pocboy (Aug 12, 2004)

In the master bath my sink/counter is 5" higher than my wifes. I had lights installed outside but wish I had done more. I also had plugs installed under the eaves but wish I had done more as well. We have large drawers in the kitchen that pull all the way out and I love my gas stove top. We did a wood laminate through the entire house except bedrooms and laundry and it looks awsome....but has to be swept and mopped often.
Also have access to the attic through doors upstairs instead of using a rickity attic ladder.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Tortuga said:


> Lawdy, Flatscat !!!!... That looks like a well stocked 'Mens Store".....


That's what I was thinking.

And that's WAY too many shoes for a real man's closet. :rotfl:


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

juan said:


> Building a new house hopefully starting by end of this year. Putting in a huge walk through shower with no glass to clean. All Tile with a hugh bench to sit on and double shower heads His and Hers.
> 
> Safe behind Book Shelves.
> 
> ...


Way to tip off the thousands to where you hide the safe and trashcans at. Where are you building again? :tongue: :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

Outlets under the eaves definitely. Electric winch/hoist for chandeliers so you can change bulbs. Fireplace in master bedroom. Bigger master closets. They looked bigger in the plans. lol Better air circulation in master bath. Paved driveway to the front gate 1/4 mile away.

Someone mentioned bigger water lines to the house. I did that, helped tremendously with the pressure.


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Bull Red said:


> That's what I was thinking.
> 
> And that's WAY too many shoes for a real man's closet. :rotfl:


Again, not my closet. That is a pic I stole from a friend who is a home builder. It was just for reference.... If that was my closet you would see snakeproof boots and fishing shirts galore.....


----------



## drfishalot (Sep 9, 2004)

we built ours ten yrs ago, what we should have done: bigger closets, more outdoor electric recepts, maybe a water spigot in the back of the (large)back yard and maybe even electric there to (we have the lawn irrigated and water at the back of the house as is), bigger garage, maybe not have the formal living/dining cause we pretty much waste that space using it 2-3 times/yr., 

after reading this thread, I can honestly say we have never used our hidden safe, love the christmas light recepts under the eaves-but at our lake place the builder make a point to tell us we had these and then when we went to use them there was not an inside switch for them-duh, he also didn't but a switch downstairs to turn on the light in the attic and I cuss him every time I go into the attic. the lake place also has several areas of tile countertops that I hate even though they look nice.


----------



## Po Boy (Nov 29, 2010)

His and her bathrooms in the master so I don't have to listen to all the ******* about the toilet seat being left up, and I would like to have a little more space around my sink without all the makeup and women chit piled on my side. His and hers bathrooms would solve this I think, worst case I may have to install a voice activated lock on my door so that only I can open it.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

flatscat1 said:


> Again, not my closet. That is a pic I stole from a friend who is a home builder. It was just for reference.... If that was my closet you would see snakeproof boots and fishing shirts galore.....


 I knew that and I was just messing with ya, bro. Don't get mad.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I friend of mine did that PoBoy - his/her toilets in the master bath room, with a large walkin shower that had seats and shower heads at different heights on each end of the shower for each of them since he is about a foot taller than she is.

worked out great.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Oh.....I almost forgot.....don't forget to have the builder install a biotch switch! :slimer: JK!


----------



## txgirl1722 (Oct 17, 2008)

Bull Red said:


> Oh.....I almost forgot.....don't forget to have the builder install a biotch switch! :slimer: JK!


what's that'?


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

flatscat1 said:


> Again, not my closet. That is a pic I stole from a friend who is a home builder. It was just for reference.... If that was my closet you would see snakeproof boots and fishing shirts galore.....


If that was my closet, you would see all my wifes chit and my fishing shirts and boots in one little corner...no matter how big the closet, Im sure I will only have 6 inches of hanger space for the rest of my life....but Ive got my garage!!!! ....wait, she parks in there too.....im screwed....


----------



## Po Boy (Nov 29, 2010)

Pistol58 said:


> If that was my closet, you would see all my wifes chit and my fishing shirts and boots in one little corner...no matter how big the closet, Im sure I will only have 6 inches of hanger space for the rest of my life....but Ive got my garage!!!! ....wait, she parks in there too.....im screwed....


Enjoy that garage while you can it aint gonna last. Anything my wife don't want in the house goes into the garage. I have been cleaning the garage for 51 years and I am loosing ground every year, but dont misunderstand me my wife is a wonderful woman, no ****** about me fishing, hunting, or buying boats, guns or fishing equipment. Just don't leave that toilet seat up.


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

Drain in Laundry room.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Frog pond / swimming pool


----------



## up4mud (Jul 31, 2008)

1.More outlets in the yard for Christmas decorations.
2.Do not put your laundry/mud room by your back door. My bras are always hanging for everyone to see! Plus, I wish it were bigger with an island and tv.
3. Walk-out outdoor shower from master bath. I've got one by the pool, but I would love to use it every day if it were closer. It's awesome taking a hot shower outside!
4. Bigger garage with outlets on EVERY wall. Bigger yard storage.
5. Dinning room-waste of space.
6. Foyer- waste of space. I would have 1 giant room instead.
7. commercial grade Wolf stove- awesome!
8. coffee bar w/ kerig machine- Double Awesome!!
9. Bidet in master. nice to have.
10. Hidden gun safe- nice.

I would not do as many built in's next time. Styles change, but they do not. I would much rather have entertainment centers/shelves that are imported and look more like furniture.

Try looking at furniture stores and measuring what you like. This will give you an idea of how big your rooms need to be. After all, you probably will not keep your current furniture forever


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Frog dispenser. :rotfl:


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Bonus game/man cave room with entrance from garage. I'd like to have a side drive to keep my boat next to the house.


----------



## Can't buy a bite (May 19, 2010)

As many have said, receptacles in soffits and yard for Christmas lights are nice, but they missed the details. I wired them into dedicated circuits with a mechanical time clock to turn them on/off whether we are home or not.

Having drawers in the lower kitchen cabinets instead of doors puts an end to the avalache whenever you open a cabinet. And those pesky Tupperware lids always stay neat and tidy.

We had a laundry chute from the up stairs restroom into the laundry room below.

Ceiling fans on the backyard patio.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

A secret 8x10 basement with all the accomodation for "tornado & hurrican" shelter.


----------



## Boatflounder (Mar 12, 2007)

thabeezer said:


> A urinal, Pre wired for all electronics inside and out, bigger garage, wine room, secret room for guns and valuables and his and her closets


I dont think electronics inside and out of a urinal is a good idea!

J/K caught the comma on thne second reading.

on a serious note when we get our next house I want taller countertops in the kitchen, we had an island 6" higher than normal height in the house we built when i was in highschool and it was great. no more stooping to cook.

Taller showerheads

tall ceilings

big garage


----------



## Boatflounder (Mar 12, 2007)

and more closets


----------



## bassmaster2004 (Aug 2, 2004)

Come on guys u know u want more. Be specific I am going to build my house in a couple years and need some feedback. Do yall like the split fire place living room and masters. Stained concrete vs carpet. Outdoor kitchen. Would you build a small apartment in the shop for guest. I got a 60x40 shop already on the land.


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

BullyARed said:


> A secret 8x10 basement with all the accomodation for "tornado & hurrican" shelter.


It could get flooded in a hurricane....


----------



## Reel-tor (May 21, 2004)

bassmaster2004 said:


> Come on guys u know u want more. Be specific I am going to build my house in a couple years and need some feedback. Do yall like the split fire place living room and masters. Stained concrete vs carpet. Outdoor kitchen. Would you build a small apartment in the shop for guest. I got a 60x40 shop already on the land.


Split fire place - if you want it for "looks" only, go ahead. If you want it to really heat the house, don't use fireplace, install energy efficient wood burning stove and don't even put a fireplace in the house.

Stained concrete vs carpet - carpet is trending "out" in newer home (carpet is installed in cheaper homes because its cheaper than wood, tile, etc). Stained concrete is owner preference - some like it and some don't. It's cheaper than tile or wood. I prefer wood (or the newer laminate that looks so much like real wood you can't really tell the difference) or tile (laid diamond pattern -not parallel to the walls) and use 18" or 24" tile (not the 8" or 12"). Large tile laid diamond pattern really makes the room look great!

Add room to shop - wait until you finish putting the house on the same lot and the tax man appraises. If you finish a room in shop as "living quarters' it usually will be appraised higher and you pay more taxes. Wait until home is built and tax appraised, then add living quarters to shop and tax man probably will never come back to re-appraise (I'm assuming you don't have to pull any permits for adding living quarters - if you pull permit, tax man will jump on it like white on rice).


----------



## jamesf888 (May 21, 2004)

A strong room
soffit receptecles with a timer
house wired for 12volt back up lighting 
water for spare refridgerator
laundry room deep enough for new front loader machines
hugh master shower
full shelves in master closet
electric outlets in master closet
water spigot on every corner of house
electric outlet every corner outside house
large covered porches
hot water in garage
electric outlets by front garage doors
electric outlet in garage ceiling for drop down plug
piping for compressed air in garage with 3 drops. each end and center
whole house vacumn cleaner system
220v outlet in garage for welder
return air in master bedroom
under and over the cabinet lighting
extra large pantry
insulated garage doors
a/c to garage
quiet bathroom exhaust fans
built between the studs cabinet in toilet area for ladies products
a whole house audio system
extra deep garage
extra outlets on kitchen island
lower drawers in cabinets
light switch on every entrance to kitchen
timers on exhaust fans
dim lighting in master bathroom
light in shower
between the stud shelf in shower
dual gang electric outlets each side of bed


james


----------



## gp2394 (Jul 1, 2008)

We did this a few years ago. Tub for her, double shower for me.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

taller countertops and sinks
bigger/longer/deeper bath tub
recessed/accent lighting thru-out
twin 50s on 4 sides and a turret/watchtower on the roof


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

a bade" if i spelled it corectly


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

helipad


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

A three car garage, and a covered patio.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morpheus51 (Aug 29, 2006)

bassmaster2004 said:


> Come on guys u know u want more. Be specific I am going to build my house in a couple years and need some feedback. Do yall like the split fire place living room and masters. Stained concrete vs carpet. Outdoor kitchen. Would you build a small apartment in the shop for guest. I got a 60x40 shop already on the land.


My take on the split fireplace, though really pretty, would be that if someone wants to turn in early and someone wants to stay up and watch tv, there might be a sound problem. I would think the small apartment in the shop for guests, if they are over nighters might be much. If it were a long term then it would be cost effective. The other idea might be to put it in and live there while the house is being built. I would suggest a few things: If you ever want to install irrigation, place 1" pipes down before the concrete walks and driveways and put a cap on them.. If you need a water softener, have all the plumbing terminate in the garage and have a softner looep plumbed in. I did this and installed my own softner. Be sure to have an electrical outlet at the loop also. WE had the outside facests not run through the water softener. There is one facet that is soft and that is where I wash the cars. The drawers instead of doors for the lower cabinets are great. My wife loves them. In our showers we had the floor,walls and ceiling tiled and the wife loves it. We put a counter and plug in the pantry and put a microwave so the wife has two. Under counter lighting is cool. We tiled every room except the bedrooms, which were carpeted, which also make them quiet. Hot water heaters in the garage instead of the attic makes them easy to replace. I have and outdoor shower right off the garage and it is the best thing I ever put in. I take a shower outside every day. I put a cedar fence around it for privacy.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Some things that can't easily be installed/added after the house is built:
Hot water circulating system, piped close to each outlet in the house
Exterior lights/outlets in soffit
220v outlet in garage (at least one)
Large closets/pantry
Insulation-install the most that you can afford/fit into a given attic/wall space
two way switches on lights in common areas
switches/wiring for ceiling fan/light kits (one for light/one for fan)
under/over cabinet lights in kitchen
pre-wiring for exterior kitchen/hot tub/pool expansion
insulate garage walls (ceiling can be insulated later if needed)
vapor barrier under garage concrete (lots of builders will skip this step)
pre-wire for alarm system and security cameras, etc. on exterior of house
wire each room with tv/phone/computer cabling (although computers are now mostly wireless)
minimum of 6' in any direction to an electrical outlet. (always place outlets back to back on a common wall, costs basically zero)


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

insulate interior walls for sound deadining, insulate ENTIRE garage that has at least one double deep stall, toilet closet with door in master bath instead of just in the corner, lots of attic storage or lots of misc. storage hidden in the house(giant hall closet for all holiday decorations and camping stuff) 20x30 min exterior building for ME and all my **** and boat with AC office/room with sofa bed in one corner. these type lists could go on and on and on, just depends on how much money you have to part with.


----------



## G-Money (Aug 3, 2007)

All bedroom closets and hall closets have closure buttons that control light. open door light comes on close door light goes out. NO SWITCHES FOR CLOSET LIGHTS. M


----------



## aggie82josh (Mar 16, 2007)

We are in the process of building a new house. Here are the "upgrades" we did. 

Oversized garage, 
8' x 18' garage door
Insulate garage
Metal roof, 
large porches with lighting and ceiling fans, 
electrical receptacles in soffits at the four corners and on separate switches, 
220 outlet in garage, 
surround sound in house and wired for speakers outside, 
hot water heaters in garage, 
re-circulating hot water line for quicker hot water to faucets furthest away from the hot water heater, 
under cabinet lighting, 
gas spigot on back porch for crawfish boils, 
toilet in mudroom/laundry room (which is off the garage) so you don't have to run through the house in case of "an emergency"
stained concrete with diamond polishing throughout house, 
36" external door to the garage so you don't have to open the garage door every time you need in the garage from the outside, 
36" doors/hallways throughout the entire house (this make it handicap accessible), 
2 AC units for zoned climates, 
36" Viking range (if you like to cook and want a range larger than the standard 30", make the change before cabinets and counters go in), 
our house is a one story but it has arbors so, we made sure we could have access to the arbors and put in windows that could be opened (never know if you might want to turn it into a man room), 
8' tall double doors at the front entrance (sure makes moving stuff in/out a WHOLE lot easier)
We have a water well and decided to go with a larger well pump to be able to pump water into the pond when needed.


----------



## JUEVOS (Aug 6, 2007)

*Didn't read through all the posts, but*

i would have a central thermostat control for a/c & heat. Especially with a two story house. They can run sensors up to the second level and you can control everything from one location. It gets to be a pain in the @ss when Houston weather hovers between 50 and 80 and you're constantly running up and down the stairs to change the thermostats from a/c to heat to off.


----------



## Bob Keyes (Mar 16, 2011)

After reading this I would do a lot of the more popular upagades, huge shower/tub, !/2 acre of counterspace, 937 outlets, 2 extra bedrooms off the MBR masquarading as closets. The big change would be in the garage, I want a SMALL 2 car garage,with just enough room to get in and out of the cars,when I say small I mean it, not even enough extra room to store a matchbox. I am tired of having so much **** migrating to the garage there isn't enough room left to park a matchbox car. Before you think I am crazy I will also be building a storage room and workshop with outside and house access doors but WITHOUT access doors into the garage. If it sounds like I am exasperated with the complaints about not being able to park the Caddy (wifes) inside or having to find room for another bin of valuable items that will never looked at again (wife and daughters ****) or having room to work, organize tools and store hunting, fishing, and camping equipment you are right!:headknock

Bob


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*Some Ideas.....*

For all you guys wanting more outlets in your garage....it is pretty simple to add a circuit or two, and run outlets in conduit. I added outlets every 4' along my workbench, on two circuits.....5 double outlets. A lot of my "stuff" stays plugged in (bench grinder, table saw, extra light, extension cord, etc).

Another one....on the garage door end of my workbench, I drilled and installed a 1" peg, about 6" long at about a 25 degree angle, about waist high to coil and hang my extension cord on. It stays plugged in my work bench, and whenever I need an extension out front or in the garage....drop light, hedged trimmer, leaf blower, air compressor etc, etc, I can grab the end of extension cord, pull on it, and it gently uncoils as I need it....even if I walk further away. Pretty handy.

For you "do it yourselfers", you need at least a small "wood rack" in an unused space, where you can store plywood and "hurricane window covers" on side with rack above it for dimensional lumber..2 X 4s, etc.

We have two gas fireplaces, one in the bedroom with a remote turn on, turn off, deally. I told my sweetie..."You KNOW what it means when you come to bed and the fireplace is on!" She said "Yeah, it means you picked up the wrong remote for the TV!!" LOL

Later
R3F


----------



## txgirl1722 (Oct 17, 2008)

haparks said:


> a bade" if i spelled it corectly


did you mean BIDET? aka Hiney Washer!


----------



## Twitch-Twitch-Boom (Jun 24, 2011)

Any other items? I've began brainstorming for our new house and I have already taken many of the previous listed ideas into account.

I'd say,

1. BIG bathtub
2. Shower with built in bench
3. Separate "make-up" or "powder" room for wife. Tired of hair-dryer, straightener cords all over the sinks in bathroom.
4. Sprinkler system would save lots of time from watering landscape
5. More outdoor floodlights around house.
6. If I could afford it, I'd love to have about a 150-200 gallon fish aquarium in the wall between two rooms. (I'd have to contract someone clean it regularly though)
7. Ceiling fan in the bathroom - near the shower
8. Tons of insulation in walls and ceilings.
9. Solar panels - They have become much more efficient and affordable.
10. 40x40' Man Cave with central air/heat and bathroom. Huge projection screen, Leather stadium seating, pre-wired surround sound, poker table, mini-bar and fridge, outlets high up on walls for neons.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*closet light on by opening door.*

No downside. This is a great little convenience. Just like a refrigerator.


----------



## JayTray (Jan 8, 2011)

see below for easy oil changes and other underside repairs :doowapsta


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

My bathroom needs a urinal. So when I get up in the middle of the night I dont have to wonder where the first squirt out of the barrel went before I hear a steady stream...


----------



## rrichar1 (May 18, 2005)

I haven't read through all 11 pages of this thread but these may have been listed, I made sure I did these in my house I had built in 2004:

- Concrete piers built under slab, just like the ones they would put in if they were to come in and fix your slab if it cracked. Cheaper to do it when being built. I probably had 20+ put in.
- Techshield / foil backed plywood on your roof sheathing. Stuff really works and saves energy.
- Build your house up as high as possible to mitigate potential floods down the road.


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

USB plugs for charging phones in the wall in every room. Bigger garage, gas line to the back porch, more can lights, can never have too many lights


----------



## Game-Over (Jun 9, 2010)

x2 on USB plugs and I have outlets/junction boxes at most of my trees on a relay with switches. Good for xmas lights or landscape lighting


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

*couple of suggestions*

See my additions in red:



Twitch-Twitch-Boom said:


> Any other items? I've began brainstorming for our new house and I have already taken many of the previous listed ideas into account.
> 
> I'd say,
> 
> ...


Also, a central place to plug in your phone/ipad, etc. We are designing a drawer on kitchen island that houses a power strip and various chargers....to keep us from having our stuff always on the countertop with charger cords everywhere..


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

iridered2003 said:


> STRIPPER POLE in my mancave,yea boi


And a stripper


----------



## KG68 (Sep 6, 2013)

big john o said:


> My bathroom needs a urinal. So when I get up in the middle of the night I dont have to wonder where the first squirt out of the barrel went before I hear a steady stream...


I'm still laughing to hard to write after reading this one.:rotfl:


----------

